# Females eggs are never fertile



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

no matter how Fertile the Male(s) are 

So I have Pearl - a Cinnamon Pearl , she's old enough to breed but not too old to breed 

I've set her up with 2 different guys - 1st go around we through it was 
A) The male was infertile 
B) the vent feathers were in the way 

So we trimmed them on both her and the male 

And let them go a second round, Still nothing but eggs 


so we waited several months 

then put her with a proven Male (who just had 2 very successful clutches with another female)

1st round nothing but eggs 

so we trimmed the vent feathers yet again 

and again nothing but infertile eggs 


I do not know why she only has infertile eggs, I've always been told infertile eggs are the males fault - well in the 2nd case it's not his fault since he just had 4 babies with another female 


Any one know why a female would only have infertile eggs even with a very fertile male??

Are some females just not cut out to be parents/breeders?

she is the only female I have that All eggs are infertile 

this last round there were 7 eggs total and every single one of them was nothing but yolk 

They sit on them from egg #1 , she is great at that part, So i know they were incubated she was always on them or they'd both be on them ,, or one on a few and the other had the rest but no matter how they chose to do it all eggs were incubated 

I'm at a loss 

I know she won't be breeding here any more. But I would still like to know what causes the female to only lay infertile eggs


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I looked thru a report on this site: http://www.avianmedicine.net/ampa/29.pdf It was a 57 page report and I found this on page 26. I thought it was interesting and may answer this question. Looking thru this report made it clear that there are a whole lot of things that have to go just right for the female to lay fertile eggs. This seemed to be the only answer that pointed at the hen only: 
"Metritis, ectopic ovulation and ovarian disease may cause yolkless, small or sterile eggs that look normal. Inconsistent transient times of the egg passing through the oviduct may cause abnormally small sized eggs due to the disposition of differing amounts of albumen".


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

this is a different hen then the one who laid the tiny egg 

the eggs are normal size just always yolk never a baby, not even a dead in the shell baby 

I'll go check the link out, 

Thanks


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I wasn't sure if it was the same hen but found it interesting that this could be an answer to both questions. One of the possibilities was infertile eggs that look normal. In the case of the small egg it was probably what they described at the end of the statement about the different time it took to lay the egg resulting in a very small amount of albumen being deposited. Were you able to see if it was yolkless or whiteless?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know with the tiny egg

but with the 7 from this hen all had yolk in them


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

this really doesnt answer the question , seeng as you know the males were males.
but my bf's uncle has two cocktiels, their eggs were never hatching, and there was like 10 at a time, we figure that maybe they are both females :S


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol nope with mine both were definitely males


----------

